# Extension for new HSS snowblowers?



## raptorchris

Hi. I've been lurking for a while, and finally ordered a new HSS92ATD! It's replacing a 15 year old small frame Craftsman. 1st thing I'd like to add is the a housing extension like the 1 pictured. Does anyone know where to find one in the US for the new HSS series? I found ones for the HS series at C-Equipment in Canada, but they don't list the HSS. I'm assuming it's different, as the housing is 1 of the things they changed. Please provide a link if you can. Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Robert from Honda will show up here sooner or later. he would know.:icon_whistling: but Anyhoo. *ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## raptorchris

My understanding is that Honda does not actually make this. It is an aftermarket item.


----------



## tonysak

I started selling them las year. I'm getting a new hss series too. The buckets are taller. Width wise should work. I'll have them all size blowers in a few weeks. I'll throw one on the new hss. Worse case, you have to drill new holes for it. Attached is my blower.


----------



## [email protected]

raptorchris said:


> Hi. I've been lurking for a while, and finally ordered a new HSS92ATD!
> 
> Does anyone know where to find one in the US for the new HSS series?


Congrats on the new Honda!

• That is an aftermarket part for sure (not made by Honda). Somebody may know the brand and if they have made one for earlier HS Honda models, they will likely offer one to fit the new HSS models too. 

• If the dealer has not done so, you should register your HSS928 at this link:

Click here to register your new Honda online

Registration = faster/easier processing of any warranty work. It also gives Honda a way to contact you in the unlikely even the machine is subject to a Product Safety Recall or Product Update Campaign. 

• Finally, drop me a PM with your ship-to address, and I'll get you a small Honda goodie pack.


----------



## raptorchris

@ Tony,
I knew the bucket was taller. Don't know if the angles are different. Don't want to drill and modify if it's not going to work/look right. I thought since the Canadian HSS has been out at least a year, someone already made 1 to fit.
@ Robert,
Thanks! Message sent.


----------



## raptorchris

I contacted C-Equipment in Canada. They only list them for the HS series. They do not list the HSS. They did not know if it fits the new HSS. I'm guessing it's different, as the HSS has a much different bucket. I'm not willing to spend $120 to find out.


----------



## JnC

From the videos/pictures that I have seen I dont think you'll need a bucket extension. The HS model buckets are not that tall hence the extension comes in handy. 

I have bought three of those extension over the past couple of years from C-equipment. 24" for my 924, 28" for a friends 2014 928 and 32" for my 1132, great product and a must have for the HS series.


----------



## raptorchris

Here is a pic from Paul Short's YouTube video showing an extension on last years Canadian HSS928. Several people have asked him in the comments where he got it. His reply is simply "from his dealer". He apparently has no more info than this. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## AesonVirus

Subscribed!

I also have a new HSS928ATD on order (the wait is killing me) and since seeing the mentioned YouTube video above some time ago, I've also been looking for the chute extension as well.

And thanks for the advice, Robert. I'll make sure my machine is registered as well.


----------



## YSHSfan

raptorchris said:


> Here is a pic from Paul Short's YouTube video showing an extension on last years Canadian HSS928. Several people have asked him in the comments where he got it. His reply is simply "from his dealer". He apparently has no more info than this. Any info would be appreciated.


I think you got confused on this, looks like the HSS canadian models up to 2015 had the same auger housing as the HS blowers in US. 
If you look closely at the video you will clearly see that the auger housing on the blower is pretty much like a US HS928. The 2016 HSS series have a completely different larger impeller housing and taller auger housing.

Maybe [email protected] can clarify that.

:blowerhug:


----------



## raptorchris

I am definitely confused then! I did assume that last years Canadian HSS was very similar to the new US HSS. I'm new to Honda snowblowers. I know the changes that were made to the new US HSS over the previous HS, and those changes are what made me buy the new HSS. When watching those videos, I saw the gas piston assist, electric chute, on board battery for 12v electric start, and the shroud on the front of the machine just behind the housing on the Canadian HSS, I assumed they tweeked a few more things and brought it to the US. I'm happy to hear it's bigger than that. I have seen an HSS928AT in person, and liked it, and was impressed by the videos of the Canadian HSS, but had no real reference to notice differences between the 2.


----------



## YSHSfan

raptorchris said:


> I am definitely confused then! I did assume that last years Canadian HSS was very similar to the new US HSS. I'm new to Honda snowblowers. I know the changes that were made to the new US HSS over the previous HS, and those changes are what made me buy the new HSS. When watching those videos, I saw the gas piston assist, electric chute, on board battery for 12v electric start, and the shroud on the front of the machine just behind the housing on the Canadian HSS, I assumed they tweeked a few more things and brought it to the US. I'm happy to hear it's bigger than that. I have seen an HSS928AT in person, and liked it, and was impressed by the videos of the Canadian HSS, but had no real reference to notice differences between the 2.


You can look at the video one more time and look at the controll panel, auger housing, auger housing cover (2016HSS has LED lt mounted into the cover), tracks type (tracks look like US HSXXX series).
Go on line and look at the 2016 HSS models you should be able to see the difference.
They previous canadian HSS blowers do have close features to the new 2016HSS series, but I do not think that they have "power steering".

:blowerhug:


----------



## tmckaug1

*anything*

Anything new on this its been a few days, thanks.


----------



## raptorchris

I haven't found anything out yet. As I mentioned earlier, the Canadian suplier didn't know if the HS extension would fit the new HSS. A coworker owns an HD928 and seems interested in the extension. If he orders 1, I'll checkto see if it fits.
If it doesn't fit the new HSS, i imagine it would be a while before one is developed. Only a handful of of these new HSS's have been released and sold.


----------



## tmckaug1

OK thanks


----------



## tonysak

So I have the extenders in stock here in mass in all sizes. I don't have my new hss1332 yet to try it. If maybe Robert could verify the drill holes are the same there should be no issues. The bucket holes haven't chanced in the past 2 models, so I'm not sure why they would change now. The extenders have mounting slots, so there is wiggle room in the install. I guess we will see. I have a online retail business, I sell these extenders on the side as there is a need and it's more of a hobby for me. 

If someone has a hss928 and doesn't mind the risk of drilling, they could try it. Drilling it really shouldn't be a deal as it really adds function and would take about 10 minutes to do. 

Feel free to conract me at saktonyj at the gmail. I can do PayPal and ship to a confirmed address. Have about 7 left of each size, until I get another shipment in in 2 weeks. $100 for the 24" $105 for the 28 and 32". Not including shipping, hardware is included.


----------



## HSSdude

raptorchris said:


> I haven't found anything out yet. As I mentioned earlier, the Canadian suplier didn't know if the HS extension would fit the new HSS. A coworker owns an HD928 and seems interested in the extension. If he orders 1, I'll checkto see if it fits.
> If it doesn't fit the new HSS, i imagine it would be a while before one is developed. Only a handful of of these new HSS's have been released and sold.


The new 2016 HSS models have a redesigned auger housing. The new height is comparable to the older HS models with the extension added. One of the issues with using the extensions on the old model is that they can be bent fairly easily if you are doing larger snow drifts or snow from the road plows. The new design looked at what the customers where doing and extended the housing accordingly. Except now it is much stronger because it is a formed stamping with ribs for strength and it is a higher grade steel used in the auger housing compared to the aftermarket extension.


----------



## [email protected]

tonysak said:


> If maybe Robert could verify the drill holes are the same there should be no issues.


If I had a unit here at Honda HQ, I'd be happy to measure, but all available inventory is headed out to dealers right now, sorry!


----------



## tonysak

HSSdude said:


> The new 2016 HSS models have a redesigned auger housing. The new height is comparable to the older HS models with the extension added. One of the issues with using the extensions on the old model is that they can be bent fairly easily if you are doing larger snow drifts or snow from the road plows. The new design looked at what the customers where doing and extended the housing accordingly. Except now it is much stronger because it is a formed stamping with ribs for strength and it is a higher grade steel used in the auger housing compared to the aftermarket extension.


Not trying to start anything, and again I sell these things as a hobby so it makes no different to me if anybody buys one,but from what i can tell the old hs1132/1332 had a housing height of 19" or so and they bumped it up to almost 21". The extender is about 4.5". Also, I plowed my Hs1332 into end of driveway drifts at almost full speed to test the effects of it, and there was absolute no negative effects on the blower housing. The way it bolts around the housing by almost 50% you would loose traction well before anything would torque. The 13HP engine wouldnt be strong enough to bend the housing by itself even if it had traction. The only way to damange the housing would be to back some sort of city plow truck into the snowblower as the snowblower is up against a stone wall. Not to mention the blower can only move so fast with the snow in it. All the extension does is stop the snowblower from burrowing under the snow which allows for cleaner runs.


----------



## YSHSfan

I just noticed that the new Honda HSS blowers DO NOT have threaded holes on the forward edge of the auger housing sides (like the HS series have) making it nearly impossible to install an auger housing extension without drilling the auger housing sides (and looks like you may have to drill on the top area as well).

HS series









HS series extension








HSS series









New HSS1332


----------



## tonysak

They are not compatible with the HSS models without drilling.


----------



## raptorchris

tonysak said:


> They are not compatible with the HSS models.


Do you know if your suplier has plans for the new HSS model?


----------



## tonysak

So the lack of threaded holes is not the problem as the newer US HS models only had the holes without threads. I am still waiting for my new hss1332, so I can't compare the new vs old auger housings to see what is needed. I beleive honda just didn't drill the normal mounting holes. I "think" the extender design is still viable, you just need to drill your own mounting holes into the auger housing to mout the extender. I won't be able to verify for the next few weeks. 

Mounting the holes would be easy to drill. You assemble the exterder, take a sharpie and mark threw the extender mounting holes where you want a bolt and grab a drill. You can dab the holes with paint or silicone to prevent rusting.


----------



## raptorchris

I'm willing to drill holes if it otherwise fits. I'm more concerned that the angle of the housing is different to accommodate the taller bucket and it won't line up properly. Please keep us posted. If it fits, I'll probably order 3!


----------



## mobiledynamics

Off topic or on, as the ~commercial ~ skids that Honda came out with, the instructions that came with advised to NOT use the welded nut points on the bucket, but to drill out new holes. Can't recall the rhyme or reason, and I never did really look at later (recent) models to see where they put the skids. But sometimes you have to drill, and just say ~why~


----------



## malba2366

mobiledynamics said:


> Off topic or on, as the ~commercial ~ skids that Honda came out with, the instructions that came with advised to NOT use the welded nut points on the bucket, but to drill out new holes. Can't recall the rhyme or reason, and I never did really look at later (recent) models to see where they put the skids. But sometimes you have to drill, and just say ~why~


It looks like the new models have the skid shoes in the same exact spot as those holes. That makes no sense to drill additional holes rather than using the ones that are there.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Malba -

I'm not talking the HSS series, not have I looked much recently to confirm when the HS series comes with them, where it is mounted. What I do recall, which struck the deer in the headlights, was that the instructions that came with the commercial skids explicity said to not use those nuts, and provided additional instruction a X/Y on where to drill out, etc to mount


----------



## Advocate

tonysak said:


> I started selling them las year. I'm getting a new hss series too. The buckets are taller. Width wise should work. I'll have them all size blowers in a few weeks. I'll throw one on the new hss. Worse case, you have to drill new holes for it. Attached is my blower.


I noticed you are running shoes on the side of machine. How's it working out for you? I did the same with new unit, but pulled back shoes off. Are your also running the back shoes on the unit? Thanks.


----------



## tonysak

Advocate said:


> I noticed you are running shoes on the side of machine. How's it working out for you? I did the same with new unit, but pulled back shoes off. Are your also running the back shoes on the unit? Thanks.


They work fine. the dealer set them up that way. The blower went up and down just fine. Not sure how they will set up the new hss blower. I used poly shoes too which probably made a difference. I wish the armor shoes were poly.


----------



## dadnjesse

mobiledynamics said:


> Off topic or on, as the ~commercial ~ skids that Honda came out with, the instructions that came with advised to NOT use the welded nut points on the bucket, but to drill out new holes. Can't recall the rhyme or reason, and I never did really look at later (recent) models to see where they put the skids. But sometimes you have to drill, and just say ~why~


I just got my commercial honda skids and the directions I have say If you have the weld nuts to use them, not not use them.


----------



## obthedog

Guys here is a link to a CL advertising a bucket extender. States its not yet tested for HSS.

Hope this helps.
Snowblower Part!~ Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extenders - All Sizes


----------



## YSHSfan

obthedog said:


> Guys here is a link to a CL advertising a bucket extender. States its not yet tested for HSS.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Snowblower Part!~ Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extenders - All Sizes


That is likely _*tonysak*_'s AD


----------



## tonysak

Advocate said:


> I noticed you are running shoes on the side of machine. How's it working out for you? I did the same with new unit, but pulled back shoes off. Are your also running the back shoes on the unit? Thanks.


So my new HSS just came with rear mounted shoes. My old hs1332 I had the poly shoes on the side. The rear shoes arn't as good (for my conditions). I notice the blower jerks a lot. The adjustable has strut probably dosen't help too much as there are no presets, so i could be digging more than normal. I think the narrow, rear shoes don't have enough surface area to make a smooth ride. Going to order some pollys now.


----------



## YSHSfan

tonysak said:


> So my new HSS just came with rear mounted shoes. My old hs1332 I had the poly shoes on the side. The rear shoes arn't as good (for my conditions). I notice the blower jerks a lot. The adjustable has strut probably dosen't help too much as there are no presets, so i could be digging more than normal. I think the narrow, rear shoes don't have enough surface area to make a smooth ride. Going to order some pollys now.


I think [email protected] posted somewhere here in the forum the fact that only wheel models came with rear and side shoes, but track model only come with rear shoes. 
My understanding is that the side shoes are the same for HSXXX, HSXXXX and HSS series. 
I personally prefer the heavy duty commercial side shoes.


----------



## tonysak

Thanks I'll remove my new post then. I figured they were the same size.

Have you ever tried poly shoes? I tried the armor shoes, and thought they had too much friction. They also didn't let you dig down into scrapper mode.


----------



## YSHSfan

I have a couple of blowers (Yamaha) that came with poly shoes. I have not used the blowers yet but I think they are too wide (I'm replacing them with Honda commercial skids)


----------



## JnC

For anyone considering side skids here are my 2 cents. I have armor skids on my older HS924 and honda heavy duty skids shown above on the HS1132. The heavy duty skids were installed by original owner back when he first bought the machine in 1997. 

After 18 years of use the skids still have just as much meat on them as a new set. I should know as I bought a set for buddy's 828. 

The bottom material, which is made out of 1/2" thick plate is heavier than that found on armorskid, I believe armor skid uses 3/8" thick plate.


----------



## tmckaug1

*Anything Yet*

Is the bucket extender out yet for the HSS1332ATD ? Thanks.


----------



## jdavis

tmckaug1 said:


> Is the bucket extender out yet for the HSS1332ATD ? Thanks.



Would love to know the status too


----------



## tonysak

So the long and skinny of the HSS bucket extenders is not yet. We didn't have time to design a new bucket extender and get into the manufacturing of it. If there is any way to get them in for this winter, we will do it for no other reason than I want one for myself. If it happens I'll update this page. 

The old HS style bucket extenders will be available in about a month. I have them on ebay now.


----------



## tonysak

Also needing a 10 digit password for this website is ridiculous. I can log into banks with 5.


----------



## Zero1

tonysak said:


> So the long and skinny of the HSS bucket extenders is not yet. We didn't have time to design a new bucket extender and get into the manufacturing of it. If there is any way to get them in for this winter, we will do it for no other reason than I want one for myself. If it happens I'll update this page.
> 
> The old HS style bucket extenders will be available in about a month. I have them on ebay now.


 ebay link Tony please?


----------



## YSHSfan

Here are the links: 

Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS724 + HS624 | eBay 

Honda 28" Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS928/HS828 | eBay

Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS1132 + HS1332 | eBay


----------



## Zero1

hsblowersfan said:


> Here are the links:
> 
> Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS724 + HS624 | eBay
> 
> Honda 28" Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS928/HS828 | eBay
> 
> Honda Snowblower Bucket Height Extender for HS1132 + HS1332 | eBay


Thank you, just bout it for my 28"


----------



## YSHSfan

Zero1 said:


> Thank you, just bout it for my 28"


You're welcome.
Just to clarify, those links are for extensions for the previous HS generation and NOT specifically for the new HSS series.
I think I read somewhere that it does fit on the new HSS but you'll need to drill some holes on the new housing to secure the extension.


----------



## YSHSfan

Zero1 said:


> Thank you, just bout it for my 28"


Also I'd like to make sure that you are clear with the fact that you'll likely receive it in a moth or so.
The eBay info is confusing as it states delivery in a few days, but a the bottom of the description it clearly states:

*This is a PRE-ORDER. All units will ship at the end of November, early December.
*


----------



## Zero1

hsblowersfan said:


> You're welcome.
> Just to clarify, those links are for extensions for the previous HS generation and NOT specifically for the new HSS series.
> I think I read somewhere that it does fit on the new HSS but you'll need to drill some holes on the new housing to secure the extension.


 Yes I know, thank you. I own the new HSS1132 and HS928 and always wanted one of these for the 28", I have been waiting for them to become available, and if the one's for the HSS comes up, I will get that also.


----------



## YSHSfan

That's good then Zero1.


----------



## Zero1

hsblowersfan said:


> Also I'd like to make sure that you are clear with the fact that you'll likely receive it in a moth or so.
> The eBay info is confusing as it states delivery in a few days, but a the bottom of the description it clearly states:
> 
> *This is a PRE-ORDER. All units will ship at the end of November, early December.*



I know that also  I'm good with that also.


----------



## YSHSfan

It's all good then Zero1. :smile:


----------



## tonysak

HSS Hood Extensions.

So here is the deal. We are on the fence about the HSS hood extensions, (actually wondering if we want to jump the fence). 

Two Issues. 1) The HSS series do not have predrilled holes in the bucket. Drilling a few holes thru thin steel is pretty easy but I think its a deal breaker for some people. 

2) A min. run would be 250 units per HSS model width. I'm not really sure what demand is in the first place then again with drilling into the bucket. 

I'm open to your thoughts.


----------



## Zero1

tonysak said:


> HSS Hood Extensions.
> 
> So here is the deal. We are on the fence about the HSS hood extensions, (actually wondering if we want to jump the fence).
> 
> Two Issues. 1) The HSS series do not have predrilled holes in the bucket. Drilling a few holes thru thin steel is pretty easy but I think its a deal breaker for some people.
> 
> 2) A min. run would be 250 units per HSS model width. I'm not really sure what demand is in the first place then again with drilling into the bucket.
> 
> I'm open to your thoughts.


 
I'll take one for my HSS1332ATD, I don't mind drilling the holes.


----------



## YSHSfan

Zero1 said:


> I' take one for my HSS1132, I don't mind drilling the holes.


You must mean _*HSS1332*_ as HSS1132 does not exist..... (only the previous generation HS1132)


----------



## str8shuutr45

Zero1 said:


> I'll take one for my HSS1332ATD, I don't mind drilling the holes.


I'm in for one too if available- I'm handy with a drill


----------



## tonysak

The bucket Extenders for the HS Models are shipping today from Massachusetts. PM if you'd like one.

Also, some people wanted SS hardware. It's not worth it. To swap out the hardware for the extenders would add about $30 to the unit cost and that isn't even for 403 SS. SS is a very soft metal, I put them on my skid shoes one hear and i sheared the bolt right off.


----------



## Zero1

tonysak said:


> The bucket Extenders for the HS Models are shipping today from Massachusetts. PM if you'd like one.
> 
> Also, some people wanted SS hardware. It's not worth it. To swap out the hardware for the extenders would add about $30 to the unit cost and that isn't even for 403 SS. SS is a very soft metal, I put them on my skid shoes one hear and i sheared the bolt right off.



Yes!! Thank you Tony


----------



## chaulky45

tonysak said:


> Not trying to start anything, and again I sell these things as a hobby so it makes no different to me if anybody buys one,but from what i can tell the old hs1132/1332 had a housing height of 19" or so and they bumped it up to almost 21". The extender is about 4.5". Also, I plowed my Hs1332 into end of driveway drifts at almost full speed to test the effects of it, and there was absolute no negative effects on the blower housing. The way it bolts around the housing by almost 50% you would loose traction well before anything would torque. The 13HP engine wouldnt be strong enough to bend the housing by itself even if it had traction. The only way to damange the housing would be to back some sort of city plow truck into the snowblower as the snowblower is up against a stone wall. Not to mention the blower can only move so fast with the snow in it. All the extension does is stop the snowblower from burrowing under the snow which allows for cleaner runs.


I love them had them on all my 724s,, my 2004 928 i just sold and on my new 2015 928 hss,, never had one buckle or break on any


----------

